# BH algs from ULB buffer



## rubiksarlen (Sep 20, 2011)

hey anyone know where i could find a list of BH algorithms with ULB as buffer? i just wanna memorize the Per Special agls and some columns. thanks.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 20, 2011)

I suggest You to practice mirroring algorithms in Your head. I also use ULB as buffer in BH and I didn't need any other sites than: http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2011)

I should have my list posted in like 6 months if you would wait that long


----------



## Jakube (Sep 20, 2011)

Riffz 3x3 BLD Corner Algs

Most of the algs are not move-optimal, more speed-optimal BH.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 20, 2011)

These are standard Per Special:

ULB>URF>DLF (F2, UL2U'L2U')
ULB>DLF>URF (UL2U'L2U', F2)

ULB>URF>DRB (UR2U'R2U', B2)
ULB>DRB>URF (B2, UR2U'R2U')

ULB>DRB>DLF (DL2D'L2D', B2)
ULB>DLF>DRB (B2, DL2D'L2D')


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone else dislike the term 'algos'?


----------



## irontwig (Sep 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Does anyone else dislike the term 'algos'?


 
+1 And excuse my ignorance but shouldn't you just learn the different types of 3 cycles and get fluent with those rather than learning algorithms for all cases?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Does anyone else dislike the term 'algos'?


 
I cannot express the cringe-fest that happens every time I see it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I cannot express the cringe-fest that happens every time I see it.


 
This.


----------



## riffz (Sep 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This.


 
This.

My list of speed optimal algs/comms was linked above. The document is worth looking at in the mean time, but I've made a lot of changes since I posted it. They're all on paper so I haven't had time to upload them yet. I'll bump the original thread when I do.


----------



## Weston (Sep 21, 2011)

When you ask this question it makes me feel like you're not learning BH correctly.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> +1 And excuse my ignorance but shouldn't you just learn the different types of 3 cycles and get fluent with those rather than learning algorithms for all cases?


 
per specials are hard for me, and since they're only 6 of them, i decided to memorize them. other than that, i know other 3-cycle commutators (except for A9s and Colmuns, in which i just do setup+8-move comm).


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I should have my list posted in like 6 months if you would wait that long


 
lol why so long?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 21, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> lol why so long?


 
The next month or so I'll be working on learning my edge commutators list (I'm basically done it...almost). I give myself two months for that, because my marathon is in a few weeks, so very little time...4 months left, which I attribute to me being extremely lazy and wanting to practice BLD and get fast (aka get myself some "street cred")


----------



## toastman (Sep 22, 2011)

Quick question: Would using ULB as a buffer potentially be more "speed-optimal" for a right-handed person?


----------



## riffz (Sep 23, 2011)

toastman said:


> Quick question: Would using ULB as a buffer potentially be more "speed-optimal" for a right-handed person?


 
That's really hard to say... I think the difference between say ULB and UBR is pretty negligible.


----------



## macky (Sep 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Does anyone else dislike the term 'algos'?


I dislike it. It's an unnatural abbreviation in English because the pronunciation of "algorithm" puts no accent on "go," so that <o> is short (so [O]) (and in fact often reduced to a schwa in fast speech). Writing "algo" makes it seem like the <o> is long.

But in French, for example, "algo" is more natural than "alg."

[edit]
In both languages, it _is_ true that "alg" is not a valid syllable structure (in "algorithm," the g belongs to the second syllable). It probably doesn't feel weird in English because "calque" for example is allowed and because /l/ is velarized and so arguably allows the voiced [g] more naturally. French of course has "calque," but French systematically uses a clear [l], which arguably makes the [g] more unnatural. So "algo," which unlike in English has the same vowel (or at most a slight difference in height) as in "algorithme," sounds better.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 23, 2011)

Somebody put Commutators from UFR as buffer!! That would be great fully helpful!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 23, 2011)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> Somebody put Commutators from UFR as buffer!! That would be great fully helpful!


 
I'm working on it


----------



## irontwig (Oct 23, 2011)

macky said:


> In both languages, it _is_ true that "alg" is not a valid syllable structure (in "algorithm," the g belongs to the second syllable). It probably doesn't feel weird in English because "calque" for example is allowed and because /l/ is velarized and so arguably allows the voiced [g] more naturally. French of course has "calque," but French systematically uses a clear [l], which arguably makes the [g] more unnatural. So "algo," which unlike in English has the same vowel (or at most a slight difference in height) as in "algorithme," sounds better.


 
I really don't like this artificial view of languages. I would say that "alg" is a "valid syllable" because some people use the term "alg". Talking about valid and invalid syllable structures makes more sense in Japanese due to its relatively limited phonetic nature.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I'm working on it


 
Thanks , i shall Call You ARON "BUDDY" MATTHEW


----------



## riffz (Oct 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I'm working on it


 
Just curious... Why did you choose URF as your second buffer and not ULB? It would be easy to reflect a lot of your algs across L/R, no? Although parity is nicer from URF.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 4, 2011)

Aron, you mean you're generating algs for UFR buffer? For what purpose exactly? When do you decide to use UBR and when to use UFR, how do you spot the parity or whatever you have to do? anyway, I know many of you dread this question, but which is the faster buffer? . Does it give you any special advantage, using UFR? Thanks!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2011)

I think he said he was going to use UFR whenever UBR was solved.



riffz said:


> Just curious... Why did you choose URF as your second buffer and not ULB? It would be easy to reflect a lot of your algs across L/R, no? Although parity is nicer from URF.


 
And is it not easy to reflect across F/B? If his algs are made to be fast for right-handers it is better to mirror across F/B and retain the right hand dominance.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 4, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Aron, you mean you're generating algs for UFR buffer? For what purpose exactly? When do you decide to use UBR and when to use UFR, how do you spot the parity or whatever you have to do? anyway, I know many of you dread this question, but which is the faster buffer? . Does it give you any special advantage, using UFR? Thanks!


 
I decided I won't be using URF, I'll learn ULB instead, but I will still finish writing algorithms for URF first.

I'll probably only use a different buffer when UBR is solved in the scramble, so parity is the same as before.

I don't think any buffer is faster than others, I think they can all be good.


----------



## riffz (Nov 4, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> And is it not easy to reflect across F/B? If his algs are made to be fast for right-handers it is better to mirror across F/B and retain the right hand dominance.


 
I suppose that's true, if you really prefer R moves to L moves, but most comms are either RUL (pretty much the same number of R and L moves in the reflections) or RUD/LUD. For the LUD cases, you'd just do y turns on about the same number of cases to make them RUD (just different ones).

Also, any algs that use F moves would be considerably worse if reflected across F/B. We were also talking on IRC and the system he's working toward for solving parity would be a little easier if he uses ULB as his second buffer, since all the setups would be reflections, which is not the case for using URF in combination with DF edge buffer.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Jan 24, 2014)

http://orthotope.com/orthotope/bh-translator.php
It may kill the idea because BH list is mainly speed optimal and not move optimal, translating would make it not speed-optimal. But works as some reference for the few cases which one couldn't come up with an alg for.


----------



## szalejot (Jan 24, 2014)

@siva.shanmukh - Your translator is great! Thank you


----------

